# Porsche Spyder 550 EV conversion



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

You forgot the most important info, the budget?


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no idea about the budget yet, depends on the hardware choosen i guess, and at this time looking at the Netgain WarP9 motor and OpenRevolt regulator. I have no idea about what and how many batteries to use yet.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

prensel said:


> My goals are 0 -100km within 8s, topspeed of 150km/h, radius around 250km or more.


My guess is something between the 30 and 50.000 euro's. Especially the combination of the range and the top speed will be hard. The range needs a lot of batteries, and a lot of batteries don't like to be accelerated fast and very long. The motor and controller will be expensive too. Don't think that regular DC's can give you that top speed for long. It will ne hard. That's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Check these links:


http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/
http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/history.html


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I did contact Peter Ohler about the Spyder he has build some years ago and he did a fine job !

In the past hours/days i figured that my pre-set goals are a bit high. More speed and distance is just a matter of money (bigger motor, more/better batteries) but at this time i look at EV Spyder with limited budget of $8000 for COTS parts: $1700 for the Warp9, $600 for the controller, $4000 for the batteries (40 pcs of LiOn 3,6V/90Ah), $300 for the motor to gearbox adapter which leaves a $1000 for additional things like wiring and such.

Spending money is easy so i set another goal and that is to build a cheap as possible EV Spyder. The motor from the Hyster i have might work, i have to check on the label to see what it is so this could save me $1700. 
For the batteries i have to talk to my local car-parts supplier and see what he is willing to do with a good price for 12 pcs of 12V/90Ah leadacid batteries. The controller is going to be the OpenRev and for the motor-gearbox adapter i have to visit my good friend who has a mill and lathe 

Any hints on what type/brand leadacid batteries to look for ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you can do it on a limited budget and make a pretty fine EV. The hyster might be good. Depends upon which one you have and how big it is. That spyder is no more than a glorified VW Kit car and there is plenty of conversion stuff for the VW. Find the right motor and get an adaptor made and be sure you use a clutch with your setup. Lower voltage systems will benefit from that as well as just a nice easy way to shift. Batteries should be sealed because your batteries will most likely be in hard to reach places. You may not reach your distance goal unless you can afford lithium but you should still be able to get a decent distance if you don't hammer your batteries. Controllers are up in the air. Many to choose from. 

Pete


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Pete,

Indeed its 'just' a VW conversion and has done before more then any other conversion it seems ;-)


You mention low power systems, what voltage do you recommend (or do you use yourself, couldnt find it on your website though..) 

Do you have spec of your setup somewhere ?

Paul


----------

